# bath princes or princesses?



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2005)

I love baths, they are the best. I love bath products too, just wondering, anyone else out there that shares my weakness?

I really try to make a big event of it when I've had a hard week - alcoholic drink, good but light-hearted book, my favourite most decadent ice-cream. Use a fab body scrub, a face mask, all the trappings. Sometimes burn a scented candle, or even bring in the radio to listen to some lovely music.

Shame I don't want to be a pampered housewife; think I'd be quite good at it!

Am I a lush or what, heh heh!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 27, 2005)

I almost never take baths, just showers. I think I have watch too much scary movies hehehe.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

We used to have a claw foot tub. I took a lot more baths then.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

I take more  showers than Baths.Thx


----------



## Sanne (Apr 28, 2005)

I want a bathtub, one with golden lionfeet under it


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

I used to take a lot of baths when our bathtub wasnt so funky. Its like rounded and very uncomfortable...but when I did it was candlelight, with music (Sarah McLaughlin always relaxed me) and the once a year ciggarette if I could find one lol..and lots of pretty smelling stuff salts or whatever..I got a really cute skinmarket bathaholic set with candles and bubble bath and even duckies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that I like a lot.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 9, 2005)

I do, I swear I've been so stressed out at my job all year this year, I'll go home and take a bath before five pm - just to chill out a little and warm up if my classroom was cold all day.  It really helps me out a lot. 
Hot bath- calgon- put the stereo speaker in the bathroom and a good book.  

I love bath stuff- lotions- perfumes - I want to smell good and feel good. I am SUCH a girly girl.


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear you've been so stressed, Joy, but great to hear there are bath princesses in existence! I was beginning to feel a bit lonely...

I'm not that girly a girl but when it comes to my baths, you wouldn't recognise me! And the same for my mood, it just puts me in the most wonderful state of mind...


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 10, 2005)

i USED to take baths ALL the time but then i started to get really bad yeast infections because of them..so i had to stop


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

I mix my own bath ingredients....I add 1/2 gallon of milk and some honey to the water


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Sorry to hear you've been so stressed, Joy, but great to hear there are bath princesses in existence! I was beginning to feel a bit lonely...

I'm not that girly a girl but when it comes to my baths, you wouldn't recognise me! And the same for my mood, it just puts me in the most wonderful state of mind..._

 
OH 9 more days, I quit my job back in march.   <grins.> no amount of money or vacation time is worth that crap.  I had my car tires flattened Saturday night while my car was at the school and I was bringing a group back from state competition.....Then it got worse today.   This time from the admin. GRRR   I'm gonna flatten his tires.   LOL (ok maybe not yet). and I'm too broke to put in a $200 mac order like I really want.


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I mix my own bath ingredients....I add 1/2 gallon of milk and some honey to the water_

 
That sounds delish! I use powder milk bath.

 Quote:

  i USED to take baths ALL the time but then i started to get really bad yeast infections because of them..so i had to stop  
 
If you avoid bubble baths/fizzy bath products etc. you can minimise the risk of these infections. Use stuff for babies too, or just soak in bath oils or things like Lush bath melts. And make sure you rinse your body off after soaking especially down in privates to avoid infections.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 14, 2005)

if I had a bathtub I could stretch out in, I'd probably take more


----------



## Supergirl84 (May 17, 2005)

i have to have my bath at least once a week!  i love bubble baths and body scrubs too!  and a scented candle never hurts.


----------

